# Dubai Vacancies



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

List of latest jobs available in Dubai

Happy hunting

Home - Latest Vacancies for all disciplines


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks AC


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

There was even a job for me on there! Even though it is an old one and has now expired. With the server lack of jobs coming up in my profession, even old job vacancies get me excited because it shows that occasionally, something comes up!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Ben_130 said:


> There was even a job for me on there! Even though it is an old one and has now expired. With the server lack of jobs coming up in my profession, even old job vacancies get me excited because it shows that occasionally, something comes up!


What is it you do Ben_130?


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Belgian Brit said:


> What is it you do Ben_130?


I work in Geographic Information Systems (GIS). There are very few companies around that specialise in this. I believe I have a better chance targeting the multi disciplinary consultancy companies that offer GIS services. The problem with this is that it is harder to find out which ones use GIS and then to find the right contact!
Actual job vacancies are very few and far between at the moment!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I used to do that! Gave it up for a less financially rewarding but more common profession. And now I feel WANTED!


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> I used to do that! Gave it up for a less financially rewarding but more common profession. And now I feel WANTED!


You used to work in GIS?! Wow, I never thought I would find anyone on this forum who even knew what it was let alone do it! Do you do it in Dubai?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Well I did it on a project in Qatar that was commissioned by the Doha Port & Customs Authority way back in 2002-2003. Fugro is active in that region though now.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Well I did it on a project in Qatar that was commissioned by the Doha Port & Customs Authority way back in 2002-2003. Fugro is active in that region though now.


Ah ok, thats interesting to know.
I've been job searching for about three months now. Pretty much got nowhere so far! I've started to go down the route of contacting people directly through LinkedIn now and have been getting some replies which is a start!


----------

